
Margaret the Dragon Slayer - hecubus
https://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2019/april/margaret-the-dragon-slayer
======
swombat
Stories are what the world is made of. They shape how we think. They determine
what is “common sense” to us.

Change the stories, and you change the reality that we live in.

~~~
sbmassey
They change the reality we think we live in. The school of hard knocks
separates the ones who believe in viable world models from those who don't.

------
adamc
How did Pope Gelasius label her apocryphal when she was born many centuries
later? Something seems wrong with this story.

~~~
Worker87492
I think 'life' in "In an 11th-century English life of Saint Margaret" means a
chronicle.

If she existed it was in the 3rd century.

